# Blower motor burnt up on my Craft Stove-HELP



## Capp (Nov 16, 2013)

I used this in my fireplace as an insert from 1979 - 1995, when I bought a heat pump. I now have it in my garage as a free standing stove. My question is this, my blower motor and switch have kicked the bucket, it was working last year but this year it wouldn't come on. I took it apart and found a wire burnt off going inside to the motor windings. I spliced a new wire and hoped it would fix the problem, but when I turned it on I got "nothing." I can't complain it's lasted along time. Does anyone have a good used one for sale, or somewhere I can buy one? I need the switch to.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Capp


----------



## webbie (Nov 18, 2013)

Capp, you can fix this in a number of ways. Chances are that the original maker purchased the motor from Graingers - most of them did. In this case, you have to match up type and size - you can even do some modification. Snap-disks are also available for temp control, etc.

Examples:
http://www.grainger.com/product/DAY...r-WP15384/_/N-jpl?redirect=BLOWERS&s_pp=false

Or, call our friends at ServiceSales or similar outfits....
http://www.servicesales.com/craft-stove-parts-c-26.html


----------



## 930dreamer (Nov 18, 2013)

Post a pic of the blower that needs replacing.


----------



## Bone1099 (Nov 20, 2013)

If its just a shop heater you may find a nice blower in an old dead appliance somewhere for free 
  I have one I removed from an over stove microwave nice dual swirl cage fan two speed salvaged from a dead microwave for free.  It's been blowing the big fish for three years now.


----------



## Capp (Nov 21, 2013)

webbie said:


> Capp, you can fix this in a number of ways. Chances are that the original maker purchased the motor from Graingers - most of them did. In this case, you have to match up type and size - you can even do some modification. Snap-disks are also available for temp control, etc.
> 
> Examples:
> http://www.grainger.com/product/DAY...r-WP15384/_/N-jpl?redirect=BLOWERS&s_pp=false
> ...



I see my blower motor at ServiceSales web site for 137.00, I was hoping someone may have a cheaper fix.


930dreamer said:


> Post a pic of the blower that needs replacing.



It's on the ServiceSales web site dreamer, let me know if you know of a cheaper fix, like I said it's in my shop not the home. I checked out all the dayton squirrel cages, but didn't find any varilble speed motors. $137.00 for the motor and $28.00 for the switch is a lot to pay this time of the year. I was hoping someone on this forum had, had the same problem and fixed it as good, but cheaper. If all else fails I'll order one from Service Sales, but it will have to wait until next year.
Thanks
Capp


Bone1099 said:


> If its just a shop heater you may find a nice blower in an old dead appliance somewhere for free
> I have one I removed from an over stove microwave nice dual swirl cage fan two speed salvaged from a dead microwave for free.  It's been blowing the big fish for three years now.


I've thought of that, and am trying to find something similar, thanks for the idea.
Capp


----------

